# lost: small gear back with pin kit, swiss knife with name on, and more



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

During the weekend of May 12-13 I apparently left behind my small storage float bag somewhere between the put in for Pine Creek and the take out below Rapid 5 on the Ark. It is a yellow Vouyager Camera Stow bag that had antoher black waterproof bag inside. Contents are my pin-kit, a custom engraved black handled swiss army knife with my name on it, poggies, and more. It may have even been left on the roof of my car and fallen off somewhere along the road close to the take out below Rapid 5. I would greatly appreciate it's return. Please call me at 719-221-1824 if you have any information. Thank you. -- Ken Vanatta


----------

